# the scoop on Fender Highway One Basses?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

My buddy is interested in getting a Fender Highway One P-Bass and I was looking up some info for him...

I was just wondering why they are so much cheaper than a standard american P-bass? They are both american made are they not? They both have Nitro finish, so why the big difference in price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Toogy said:


> My buddy is interested in getting a Fender Highway One P-Bass and I was looking up some info for him...
> 
> I was just wondering why they are so much cheaper than a standard american P-bass? They are both american made are they not? They both have Nitro finish, so why the big difference in price?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's the point of the HWY 1 series. It's US parts assembled by lower-paid employees in Mexico. That's primarily the difference in cost. Also, I assume the satin finish of the HWY 1 is easier to apply.

However, neither guitar is finished in nitro, AFAIK. Both are poly.

My GF got a HWY 1 P-Bass about 2 months ago. She really wanted a US Standard, but couldn't afford it and the HWY 1 was close enough in feel and playability. It's a really nice bass actually.


----------



## modern (Mar 2, 2007)

The Fender website does say "Satin Nitrocellulose Lacquer Body Finish" and "Satin Urethane Finish" for the neck.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I also read they are assembled in the US, but the finish is applied in Mexico?

And the finish is Nitro over Poly base coat?


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought they were made in the US but with cheaper parts...
Bottom line is who cares? If you like the way if sounds and feels...
I've heard good things about the Hwy 1's. The only negative I've heard is the finish scratches easily.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

modern said:


> The Fender website does say "Satin Nitrocellulose Lacquer Body Finish" and "Satin Urethane Finish" for the neck.





Toogy said:


> I also read they are assembled in the US, but the finish is applied in Mexico?
> 
> And the finish is Nitro over Poly base coat?


Yknow what, you guys are both right. I remember hearing the same thing for the HWY 1, it's a nitro over poly. But the US P-Bass is still a Polyurethane finish.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The Hwy1 series are great basses. Very, very close to US series quality, and they come standard with a Badass bridge. I wish it was full nitro paint instead of nitro over poly. I like the naturally occuring battlescars.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Highway one fender*

I dont own the Highway One bass but i do own the Strat and its great.Its well put together and sounds good.If you need to improve then just change pickups and you will have a great bass for the fraction of the price and it will keep its value more than a Koren or MiM model.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 1, 2009)

Toogy said:


> My buddy is interested in getting a Fender Highway One P-Bass and I was looking up some info for him...
> 
> I was just wondering why they are so much cheaper than a standard american P-bass? They are both american made are they not? They both have Nitro finish, so why the big difference in price?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If your buddy can't afford a Standard american P-Bass, tell him to get the Highway One. As long as he likes how it feels and sounds, the price is really not an issue. I have one. I love it.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a HWY 1 Telecaster and quite like the looks and overall feel. If I was looking for a Fender bass I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Highway 1.
I can tell you that the finish has acquired several battle scars over the last 2 years so don't think that the satin finish is tough. And that's fine with me.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The beauty of the pre-2006 HWY 1's is that they are easily upgradeable. The woods are nice, the satin is easily buffed to a nice gloss, change the pickups and you can't tell the difference between them and a standard. 

The post 2006 are 70's styled and I know for guitars are switched to Mexi specs for the bridge. They look and feel worse than the pre 2006 ones. Same for bass, the pre 2006 ones look like USA standards. Just switch the pickups and pots and you're all set.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

theroan said:


> The post 2006 are 70's styled and I know for guitars are switched to Mexi specs for the bridge. They look and feel worse than the pre 2006 ones. Same for bass, the pre 2006 ones look like USA standards. Just switch the pickups and pots and you're all set.


That's a matter of personal opinion! I have a 2007 Hwy1 Strat and I love the look and feel (and sound) of it. It all depends whether you like big headstocks and jumbo frets. 

If I were looking for another bass, I would not hesitate to get a Highway 1.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

A few months back I visited the L&M on Bloor. I tried a bunch of Jazz basses like the Geddy Lee, Marcus Miller and some other Fenders (and MM, Warwick, etc.).

The one that sat right with me, as far as feel and tone, was the Fender Hwy 1 Jazz. The neck was nice and thin, the tone out of the same amp I used with the other basses was just 'there'. I wouldn't hesitate to get one. 

But I'm too happy with my SX basses to spend that kind of money....


----------

